# Help, my bread has holes.



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

What causes bread to get holes in the center of the loaf? Lately I have been getting great big holes through the whole center of my loaf. The loaf looks fantastic, until you cut into it.

I stopped making the whole wheat (80% w.w.) and started making a multigrain bread. I love this recipie. It bakes up nice big, soft loaves that is perfect for sandwhiches. I use 1 cup of multigrain mix, 2 cups flour and 1 1/2 cup of unbleached flour...aproximately. What is happening with these loaves, is I am getting hole on the surface as the dough rises. The dough just rips apart as it rises. The bread still tastes fantastic, bake up big and light, and still gets a boost rise in the oven...but it's the most rustic looking bread ever. I am now cutting 3 slits across the top of each loaf to help it expand without tearing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I figured it out on my own. I reduced the yeast in my recipie with my second batch of bread. It seems to have done the trick. Perhaps there was too much yeast causing it to rise too quickly in the pan? The rising is taking a lot longer, but the bread is still nice and smooth.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Nope still tearing, though not as bad. It doesn't tear on the first rise, only when it's in the pan. Oh, well. It tastes amazing so I guess we will have to live with ugly bread.







:


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

A couple things it could be....are you kneeding in a mixer? Make sure the dough doesn't get too dry, it should be tacky if you push the palm of your hand down it will slightly tack to your hand.

Also, if you let the bread rise too long the first rise, (w hich I do on purpose because i make more rustic country loaves) it will be harder to squish all the air bubbles out. When you punch it down to shape in to the loaves, make sure you are getting all the air bubbles out. Dump your dough out, and pat it out wtih your fingers in to a rectangle. Then fold it like an envelop over on itself and let it rest a few minutes to relax. Then shape it in to your loaves.

And last, make sure you are slashing the tops right before putting in the oven. This way the steam escapes and you get rise where you want it, and it won't split


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I do kneed in a mixer, but the dough is not dry. It's on the wet side. I always have to add alittle flour to it to keep it from sticking the mixing bowl.

I did make sure the air was out. I squished it down and pushed it into a rectagle, flipped it over and pushed some more, then rolled it tight.

These loaves are not getting the hole in the center, but as the dough rises it tears. So I get these huge "rips" along the side and the tops. I slash the dough 5 min before putting it in the oven. Then when it goes in the oven it does this huge rise in the oven and the whole sides get ripped up.

The bread tastes great. It's so soft and chewy. Great for sandwhiches. The first time I made it, it was beautiful. Then each time I make it they get more and more "rustic" looking. I just can't pin point it. The only thing I can think of is too much yeast and it's rising too fast. However this last time It took almost 2 hours to double on the first rise, and 1 hour to double on the second. It didn't rip as much, but it still ripped. The loaves are also huge. So big that a slice won't fit in the toaster, is rises that much in the oven.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr* 
I do kneed in a mixer, but the dough is not dry. It's on the wet side. I always have to add alittle flour to it to keep it from sticking the mixing bowl.

I did make sure the air was out. I squished it down and pushed it into a rectagle, flipped it over and pushed some more, then rolled it tight.

These loaves are not getting the hole in the center, but as the dough rises it tears. So I get these huge "rips" along the side and the tops. I slash the dough 5 min before putting it in the oven. Then when it goes in the oven it does this huge rise in the oven and the whole sides get ripped up.

The bread tastes great. It's so soft and chewy. Great for sandwhiches. The first time I made it, it was beautiful. Then each time I make it they get more and more "rustic" looking. I just can't pin point it. The only thing I can think of is too much yeast and it's rising too fast. However this last time It took almost 2 hours to double on the first rise, and 1 hour to double on the second. It didn't rip as much, but it still ripped. The loaves are also huge. So big that a slice won't fit in the toaster, is rises that much in the oven.


I think those rips on the sides/tops could be from the way you are forming them. When I have wet dough that I can't really wrap under itself well that happens.


----------

